# Openoffice -- KDE -- gtk

## fidel

Ich nutze unter Gentoo 2.6.10-r4 ein KDE 3.3.2 und wollte das Openoffice "emergen". Leider bricht dies mit der Fehlermeldung ab

GTK:

Projects not found

Nun, ich verstehe nicht, auch wenn ich in der use-flag das flag -gtk gesetzt habe, erscheint diese Fehlermeldung... da ich noch ein Greenhorn bin und einiges noch nicht ganz verstehe, dacht ich mir, das Openoffice benötigt eine gtk-Unterstützung des Systems. Nun denn, so hab ich nun das ganze System nochmals gebaut... diesmal hab ich die use-flags folgendermassen gesetzt:

USE="x86 mmx sse sse2 xface theora scanner pdflib plotutils mikmod sdl slp quicktime foomaticdb gb dbm gmp gdbm fam svga dga dio sox ggi png gif jpeg xv X Xaw3d xosd xprint gimpprint libgda gtkhtml -gnome gtk gtk2 qdbm kde qt acpi aac aalib acl alsa arts audiofile avi cdr dvd dvdr crypt cups caps divx4linux encode exif jack libg++ libwww wmf imagemagick python perl ruby posix slang spell mad mpeg ncurses oggvorbis fbcon directfb openal opengl glx pcmcia pnp tcpd ssl usb xine xinerama xvid cdparanoia xpm bzlib readline gatos imlib samba gnutls java ppds nls"

Unter anderem habe ich festgestellt, dass der mozilla-firefox ohne gtk2-flag nicht in einem kde- sondern ein X- artigen Fenster erscheint.

Nun ja, mit diesen use flags hab ich das gentoo von stage2-i686-2004.3 auf einem notebook mit centrino proz. mit einem 2.6.10-r4 Kernel drauf. Das Openoffice will einfach nicht. Das emerge hat mich nun ein sattes Stück Festplattenplatz gekostet, bricht jedoch während des Vorgangs ab. Auch ein USE="-gtk" emerge openoffice hat nichts gebracht. 

In diesem Dschungel der Abhängigkeiten frag ich mich nun, wie was wo wird denn nun gebraucht und was ist überflüssig, resp. kann ich überhaupt ein openoffice unter dem kde nutzen?...

Kann mir wer einen Tipp geben, wie ich das Openoffice raufkrieg?...

Danke im Voraus!

----------

## boris64

hiho,

leider lässt ist das openoffice-paket nicht immer problemlos kompilieren (aus den verschiedensten gründen wie z.b. CFLAGS usw.).

ich würde dir empfehlen, zuerst einmal das paket "openoffice-bin" zu emergen.

dieses ist schon vorkompiliert und dürfte bei der installation keinerlei probleme machen  :Wink: 

----------

## schachti

Da hat man allerdings den Nachteil, daß OpenOffice dann in Englisch ist - eine deutsche Oberfläche bekommt man AFAIK nur hin, wenn man selbst kompiliert, anstatt das bin-Paket zu nutzen.

----------

## amne

Die genaue Fehlermeldung wäre gut (mit der Maus markieren und mittlerer Maustaste einfügen. Wenn du nicht im X bist sondern Konsole musst du evtl. noch gpm starten).

Idealerweise postest du so die letzten 15-20 Zeilen wo es schief geht. Dann können wir dir hoffentlich helfen.

----------

## Sas

Es gibt im Portage-Tree von gentoo.de ein openoffice-bin-de, nimm doch einfach das.

Edit: Zusätzlich zu dem, was amne schon geschrieben hat, könntest du noch die Ausgabe von 'emerge --info' posten.

----------

## boris64

stimmt leider, eine alternative dazu wäre das "openoffice-bin-de"-ebuild von tobias scherbaum,

welches sich imho im gentoo.de-overlay befinden sollte.

[EDIT]

zweiter. mist(!).

[/EDIT]

----------

## schachti

 *Sas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es gibt im Portage-Tree von gentoo.de ein openoffice-bin-de, nimm doch einfach das.
> 
> 

 

Tja, ich hatte mir das auch überlegt, aber irgendwie habe ich ein seltsames Gefühl dabei, verschiedene Portage Trees zu mischen...

----------

## Arudil

du mischt die ned wirklich, sonder legst den gentoo.de tree darüber  :Wink: 

funktioniert eigentlich wunderbar

----------

## fidel

hey Danke für die rege Beteiligung!!!

Um jedoch die exakte Fehlermeldung posten zu können, müsst ich das ganze nochmals laufen lassen (mach ich heute nacht dann nochmals), im log konnte ich ausser das hier nichts finden:

1105815838:  *** emerge  openoffice

1105815838:  >>> emerge (1 of 3) x11-libs/startup-notification-0.7 to /

1105815838:  === (1 of 3) Cleaning (x11-libs/startup-notification-0.7::/usr/portage/x11-libs/startup-notification/startup-notification-0.7.ebuild)

1105815838:  === (1 of 3) Compiling/Merging (x11-libs/startup-notification-0.7::/usr/portage/x11-libs/startup-notification/startup-notification-0.7.ebuild)

1105815864:  === (1 of 3) Post-Build Cleaning (x11-libs/startup-notification-0.7::/usr/portage/x11-libs/startup-notification/startup-notification-0.7.ebuild)

1105815864:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: x11-libs/startup-notification

1105815864:  --- AUTOCLEAN: Nothing unmerged.

1105815864:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 3) x11-libs/startup-notification-0.7 to /

1105815864:  >>> emerge (2 of 3) app-shells/tcsh-6.12-r3 to /

1105815864:  === (2 of 3) Cleaning (app-shells/tcsh-6.12-r3::/usr/portage/app-shells/tcsh/tcsh-6.12-r3.ebuild)

1105815865:  === (2 of 3) Compiling/Merging (app-shells/tcsh-6.12-r3::/usr/portage/app-shells/tcsh/tcsh-6.12-r3.ebuild)

1105815896:  === (2 of 3) Post-Build Cleaning (app-shells/tcsh-6.12-r3::/usr/portage/app-shells/tcsh/tcsh-6.12-r3.ebuild)

1105815896:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-shells/tcsh

1105815896:  --- AUTOCLEAN: Nothing unmerged.

1105815896:  ::: completed emerge (2 of 3) app-shells/tcsh-6.12-r3 to /

1105815896:  >>> emerge (3 of 3) app-office/openoffice-1.1.4 to /

1105815896:  === (3 of 3) Cleaning (app-office/openoffice-1.1.4::/usr/portage/app-office/openoffice/openoffice-1.1.4.ebuild)

1105815897:  === (3 of 3) Compiling/Merging (app-office/openoffice-1.1.4::/usr/portage/app-office/openoffice/openoffice-1.1.4.ebuild)

1105834151:  *** terminating.

Doch die Fehlermeldung war relativ klar und deutlich:

GTK not found... 

und fertig.

Ich hätte eigentlich nichts dagegen, das openoffice selbst zu kompilieren, wenns jedoch nicht möglich ist, geb ich mich natürlich auch mit einem ebuild zufrieden!  :Wink: 

Nun jedoch eine weitere Frage:

Wie bringe ich Portage dazu, das openoffice-bin-de build zu finden? Mein emerge --info:

Portage 2.0.51-r3 (default-linux/x86/2004.3, gcc-3.3.5, glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1, 2.6.10-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.10-gentoo-r4 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1600MHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r5

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r1

Binutils: sys-devel/binutils-2.15.92.0.2-r1

Headers:  sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.4.21-r1

Libtools: sys-devel/libtool-1.5.2-r7

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER=""

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X Xaw3d aac aalib acl acpi alsa apm arts audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fontsbzlib caps cdparanoia cdr crypt cups dbm dga dio directfb divx4linux dvd dvdr encode exif f77 fam fbcon flac font-server foomaticdb fortran gatos gb gdbm ggi gif gimpprint glx gmp gnutls gpm gtk gtk2 gtkhtml imagemagick imlib ipv6 jack java jpeg kde libg++ libgda libwww mad mikmod mmx motif mpeg ncurses nls oggvorbis openal opengl oss pam pcmcia pdflib perl plotutils png pnp posix ppds python qdbm qt quicktime readline ruby samba scanner sdl slang slp sox spell sse sse2 ssl svga tcpd theora tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts usb wmf x86 xface xinexinerama xml2 xmms xosd xpm xprint xv xvid zlib video_cards_radeon linguas_de"

Resp. wie bringe ich Portage dazu, einen Deutschen Gentoo Portage tree zu nutzen?... mein Gentoo Mirrors bringt da wohl nicht viel..

Danebst ist das mein komplettes make.conf:

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

FEATURES="ccache"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/"

USE="x86 mmx sse sse2 xface theora scanner pdflib plotutils mikmod sdl slp quicktime foomaticdb gb dbm gmp gdbm fam svga dga dio sox ggi png gif jpeg xv X Xaw3d xosd xprint gimpprint libgda gtkhtml -gnome gtk gtk2 qdbm kde qt acpi aac aalib acl alsa arts audiofile avi cdr dvd dvdr crypt cups caps divx4linux encode exif jack libg++ libwww wmf imagemagick python perl ruby posix slang spell mad mpeg ncurses oggvorbis fbcon directfb openal opengl glx pcmcia pnp tcpd ssl usb xine xinerama xvid cdparanoia xpm bzlib readline gatos imlib samba gnutls java ppds nls"

LANG="de_CH.ISO-8859-1"

LINGUAS="de"

LANGUAGE="49"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0"

habt Dank!

grüess

----------

## Sas

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *Sas wrote:*   
> 
> Es gibt im Portage-Tree von gentoo.de ein openoffice-bin-de, nimm doch einfach das.
> 
>  
> ...

 Quatsch, dafür sind sie doch da.

Hier steht wies geht mit den Gentoo.de ebuilds: http://www.gentoo.de/main/de/downloads.xml

Einfach der Anleitung folgen, anschließend 'emerge openoffice-bin-de' eingeben und glücklich sein  :Wink: 

----------

## fidel

Danke für den Tipp! Kannte und wusste ich nicht! Werd ich so machen!..

Nun aber doch nochmals ne Frage (kanns nicht lassen  :Wink:  ):

Liege ich richtig, dass meine make.conf Schwachsinn ist? Sollte ich da nicht -gtk drin haben, wenn ich doch mit einem KDE arbeite?..

Ich hab zuvor in etwa dieselben use flags gesetzt, jedoch nichts von gtkhtml reingeschrieben und -gtk gewählt. Als ich dann den Fehler erhielt, GTK not found, als ich das Openoffice emergen wollte, dachte ich eben, ja dann machen wir das doch eben mal mit gtk Unterstützung. Beim emergen der kde Pakete schliesslich stellte ich fest, dass tatsächlich gtk als Abhängigkeit existiert. Da begann ich schwer zu zweifeln, las ich doch immer, dass qt die Basis für KDE bildet und gtk eben "nur" von Gnome genutzt wird. Ich konnte mir auch das Verhalten der Mozilla Pakete nicht erklären, denn ohne gtk2 Unterstützung erschienen die Programme in einem X-Window, mit gtk2 Unterstützung kompiliert jedoch erscheinen diese in einem vollständigen KDE Fenster....

Könnte mir bitte jemand auf die Sprünge helfen, was es nun mit diesen gtk, gtk2 und qt auf sich hat? Wenn ich KDE nutze, aber eben möglichst kompatibel zu alle möglichen Paketen bleiben möchte, wie setze ich am besten meine diesbezüglichen use flags? 

Und noch was am Rande:

Als ich die use flags in der vorhergehenden Konfiguration abändern wollte, um doch zum Openoffice zu gelangen (ich habe einfach make.conf geöffnet und -gtk in gtk abgeändert), wollte ich schlussendlich das System an die neuen use flags anpassen und tippte

# emerge --update --deep --newuse world

Das hat ziemlich lange gedauert und hat ebenfalls mit einer Fehlermeldung geendet. Naja, ich hab das ganze während dem laufenden KDE gemacht, wollte währenddessen weiterarbeiten. Da dacht ich, das könnte vielleicht das Problem sein, hab den X Server gestoppt und tippte dasselbe nochmals. Dasselbe. Klappte nicht. 

Hat dies damit zu tun, dass die beiden use flags gtk und qt Probleme in Kombination verursachen?...

Danke!

----------

